
KNN Classification Using Neighbourhood Components Analysis - kzakka
https://kevinzakka.github.io/2020/02/10/nca/
======
kzakka
Hey guys, author here. Thought I'd share this post on a classic algorithm
called Neighbourhood Components Analysis. I almost never see it mentioned so
this post is an attempt to rectify it. It's accompanied by a PyTorch
implementation with a few modifications. There's also a neat discussion about
its relationship to the contrastive loss function. Cheers

